# Anajet mP5 Parts



## Hittman80 (Jul 30, 2018)

Does anyone have any mP5 parts for sale? (Ink lines, purge lines, print heads etc.)


----------



## MMARZOLF (Jul 18, 2013)

Hittman80 said:


> Does anyone have any mP5 parts for sale? (Ink lines, purge lines, print heads etc.)


A bit late but I do if you need.


----------

